# Valentino Rossi



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Riparte il Motomondiale. Valentino Rossi sarà ancora protagonista o il suo tempo è finito?

Seguiamo in questo topic la sua stagione 2013.


Oggi in Qatar parte settimo.


----------



## Lollo7zar (7 Aprile 2013)

Peccato per l'errore ma ora sta girando come lorenzo, può riprendere il terzetto pedrosa-marqez-cruchlow DAI VALE!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Aprile 2013)

Grande Vale,recupero prodigioso


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Aprile 2013)

Stigranchi.

Lorenzo ha qualcosa in più, ma cavoli, valentino dovrebbe essere un pensionato.

E che Marquez.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Grande gara in Qatar. Secondo.


----------



## iceman. (7 Aprile 2013)

Marquez e' un fenomeno


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Aprile 2013)

lorenzo è superiore a tutti... è fuori discussione. ma se rossi lotta sempre come oggi son felice come na pasqua


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

Grande Vale speriamo che sia tornato


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Oggi solo sesto.


----------



## Devil May Cry (22 Aprile 2013)

Una volta tifavo Rossi,poi ha iniziato a starmi sulle palle perché ha iniziato ad esaltarsi troppo e a diventare sempre più uguale a Max Biaggi..Oggi per me è finito..Se arriverà terzo in questo campionato sarà il suo ultimo grande risultato della carriera.


----------



## Ale (2 Maggio 2013)

non è piu spocchioso da qualche anno a questa parte..chissa come mai


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> non è piu spocchioso da qualche anno a questa parte..chissa come mai


E' colpa della moto


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2014)

Valentino Rossi è tornato alla vittoria. Oggi primo posto nel GP di San Marino.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Settembre 2014)

Pilota più longevo di sempre. Dalla prima vittoria in 125 nel 96, a quella di oggi son passati 18 anni


----------



## prebozzio (15 Settembre 2014)

Vale è una leggenda, e lo dimostra per come sta reggendo il confronto con i fenomenali giovani piloti di oggi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2014)

Rossi è una leggenda. Uno dei sportivi Italiani più vincenti.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2014)

Emozionante.
Valentino è unico.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Novembre 2014)

Ieri Valentino a ottenuto la pole position nel Gp di Valencia, ultimo appuntamento del Motomondiale, che si disputa oggi. 

Forza Vale!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Novembre 2014)

Valentino oggi e' arrivato secondo al GP di Valencia e si piazza quindi definitivamente alle spalle di Marquez in classifica. 

Stagione di assoluto rilievo: 13 podi e 2 successi, fino alla pole, ritrovata nell'ultimo atto del mondiale a Valencia, dopo più di 4 anni di assenza.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2015)

Valentino Rossi ha vinto la gara di MotoGP in Qatar. Secondo Dovizioso e terzo Iannone.


----------



## DannySa (29 Marzo 2015)

Mica male..


----------



## Tic (29 Marzo 2015)

Tripletta italiana per la prima volta da Motegi 2006, fiero di voi ragazzi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Marzo 2015)

Grandissima giornata. Prima la Ferrari e Primo Rossi!


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2015)

Dopo la vittoria Qatar, Rossi: "La gara più bella della mia vita"


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Marzo 2015)

A 36 anni uno che fa una gara così gli dovrebbero dare il decimo titolo ad honorem..
Attenzione però che non se lo vada a prendere di suo..se la Honda dovesse aver impattato la moto sbagliata (dubito) o marquez dovesse tirare un po' i remi in barca (più possibile) solo Lorenzo potrebbe opporsi al Dottore che già l'anno scorso ha fatto una stagione super..


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2015)

Valentino Rossi vince anche in Argentina.


----------



## gianluca1193 (19 Aprile 2015)

Altra gara superlativa. Anche se mi dispiace da pazzi per Marquez...


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Aprile 2015)

E come dice il buon Meda, Rossi c'è!!


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2015)

Le prime dieci posizioni della classifica piloti. Tre italiani nei primi tre posti.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2015)

Secondo posto per Valentino Rossi in Catalogna dietro a Lorenzo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo posto per Valentino Rossi in Catalogna dietro a Lorenzo.



Se Rossi non comincia a qualificarsi regolare nei primi 4 la vedo dura..la Yamaha è nettamente la moto migliore al momento e lui viaggia come Lorenzo ma se perde regolarmente 2-3 sec. nei primi 4 giri è inutile poi la rimonta..


----------



## prebozzio (17 Giugno 2015)

Valentino conferma di essere la più grande leggenda del motociclismo, e a mio parere chiuderà il campionato da campione perché sarebbe una storia meravigliosa


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Valentino conferma di essere la più grande leggenda del motociclismo, e a mio parere chiuderà il campionato da campione perché sarebbe una storia meravigliosa



Io credo che Vale sia la seconda leggenda del motociclismo.Al primo posto metto Giacomo Agostini.Per il campionato lo vedo male.Lorenzo è tornato quello di una volta e secondo me quando sta bene è il miglior pilota del motomondiale.Quella che vale gira con gli stessi tempi di Jorde è una leggenda metropolitana.Nell'ultima gara appena Vale si è avvicinato un po' a Lorenzo,quest'ultimo ha gasato un attimo ed ha subito riportato il suo vantaggio a 1 secondo e 3. Jorge a Catalunya non ha spinto al massimo perchè sapeva di non aver avversari.Mi piacerebbe vederli partire primo e secondo...Poi Marquez non mollerà l'osso.Ha commesso degli errori, ma resta sempre un fenomeno!In più mettiamoci anche le Ducati (forza Iannone) a completare il quadretto e si capisce che questo è un motomondiale difficile,ma tremendamente bello


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2015)

Rossi in pole ad Assen.


----------



## gullit (27 Giugno 2015)

grande valentino!!!!leggenda!!!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2015)

Grande vittoria di Valentino. Duello fino alla fine con Marquez


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grande vittoria di Valentino. Duello fino alla fine con Marquez



Ma perchè di sabato?? Ci sono rimasto malissimo. Volevo vederla.


----------



## Kaw (27 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma perchè di sabato?? Ci sono rimasto malissimo. Volevo vederla.


Il GP d'Olanda per tradizione si corre di sabato, è sempre stato così dal 1949.
Ma dall'anno prossimo si correrà di domenica.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Il GP d'Olanda per tradizione si corre di sabato, è sempre stato così dal 1949.
> Ma dall'anno prossimo si correrà di domenica.



lol


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Giugno 2015)

Fanno una replica per caso?


----------



## DannySa (27 Giugno 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fanno una replica per caso?



Su Cielo sì, è cominciata da poco.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Luglio 2015)

Dal 1998 chi è davanti alla pausa estiva è sempre diventato campione del mondo. In più Rossi non conquistava 9 podi di fila nella stessa stagione dal 2008 .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dal 1998 chi è davanti alla pausa estiva è sempre diventato campione del mondo. In più Rossi non conquistava 9 podi di fila nella stessa stagione dal 2008 .



Che gufata tremenda


----------



## Snake (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dal 1998 chi è davanti alla pausa estiva è sempre diventato campione del mondo. In più Rossi non conquistava 9 podi di fila nella stessa stagione dal 2008 .



sarà l'eccezione che conferma la regola


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2015)

Peccato non sia riuscito a stare davanti a pedrosa..poteva prendere 4 punti importanti per il mondiale..
Sarà una lotta serratissima e la differenza la farà il feeling con le piste da qui alla fine..MM può diventare un'alleato per Rossi che quest'anno è un mostro di regolarità, finora l'unica gara cannata è stata il Mugello dove però con un po' di fortuna non ha perso troppi punti..
Jorge di certo non mollerà però quest'anno pare che o sta al 100% oppure va un po' in crisi se non riesce a scappare..


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Luglio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che gufata tremenda



Non era mia intenzione , volevo solo riportare una curiosità lo giuro


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

VALENTINO ROSSI 112ºVITTORIA DI CARRIERA , e ancora primo nel Mondiale, ormai ufficialmente lotta a 2 fra lui e Jorge [MENTION=340]Stanis La Rochelle[/MENTION]


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> VALENTINO ROSSI 112ºVITTORIA DI CARRIERA , e ancora primo nel Mondiale, ormai ufficialmente lotta a 2 fra lui e Jorge [MENTION=340]Stanis La Rochelle[/MENTION]




Vittoria arrivata in un momento fondamentale, Lorenzo aveva preso il filotto giusto. Gara fondamentale questa. Speriamo per il campionato


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Vittoria arrivata in un momento fondamentale, Lorenzo aveva preso il filotto giusto. Gara fondamentale questa. Speriamo per il campionato



Rossi deve finirgli davanti anche a Misano, è fondamentale questo


----------



## Tic (30 Agosto 2015)

Quando ho visto Petrucci che gli recuperava 1 secondo al giro ho cominciato a smadonnare 
Menomale che abbiamo vinto e fatto la seconda tripletta italiana dell'anno


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Quando ho visto Petrucci che gli recuperava 1 secondo al giro ho cominciato a smadonnare
> Menomale che abbiamo vinto e fatto la seconda tripletta italiana dell'anno



Anche io ci sono rimasto. Poi gli ultimi 2/3 giri valentino è andato nettamente più veloce rispetto ai giri lumaca di prima quando ha visto il distacco praticamente sparire


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Agosto 2015)

Ero uno di quelli che pensava che fosse bollito, invece non è cosi. Resta il fatto che secondo me lo porta a casa Jorge questo mondiale e io tifando per lo Spagnolo godrei tantissimo.


----------



## Renegade (30 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ero uno di quelli che pensava che fosse bollito, invece non è cosi. Resta il fatto che secondo me lo porta a casa Jorge questo mondiale e io tifando per lo Spagnolo godrei tantissimo.



E qui ci dividiamo. Sempre amato Valentino. Uniche parentesi di simpatia per Biaggi e Stoner. Il resto è fuffa. Marquez ha più talento di Jorge secondo me. Lorenzo è spesso presuntuoso e pensa di averla già portata a casa. Non ho comunque mai visto un pilota di motoGP superiore a Rossi in fatto di curve, equilibrio, pressione all'avversario e sorpasso. Difetta moltissimo nel mantenere la velocità e la costanza nei rettilinei. Ma questo credo dipenda dalle moto ricevute e da quelle dei suoi avversari


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E qui ci dividiamo. Sempre amato Valentino. Uniche parentesi di simpatia per Biaggi e Stoner. Il resto è fuffa. Marquez ha più talento di Jorge secondo me. Lorenzo è spesso presuntuoso e pensa di averla già portata a casa. Non ho comunque mai visto un pilota di motoGP superiore a Rossi in fatto di curve, equilibrio, pressione all'avversario e sorpasso. Difetta moltissimo nel mantenere la velocità e la costanza nei rettilinei. Ma questo credo dipenda dalle moto ricevute e da quelle dei suoi avversari



Rossi io gli dò solo un difetto, quando si deve fare il tempo , non lo fa quasi mai, e non fa mai una gara tranquilla( più che altro per i tifosi, io ogni volta che Valentino Rossi lotta per vincere una gara perdo 1 kg)


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Rossi io gli dò solo un difetto, quando si deve fare il tempo , non lo fa quasi mai, e non fa mai una gara tranquilla( più che altro per i tifosi, io ogni volta che Valentino Rossi lotta per vincere una gara perdo 1 kg)



...è molto più divertente veder vincere Rossi in rimonta. Non credi?


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...è molto più divertente veder vincere Rossi in rimonta. Non credi?



Certo che lo è  , però a volte una gara tranquilla alla Jorge la vorrei


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Certo che lo è  , però a volte una gara tranquilla alla Jorge la vorrei




...non credo che la vedrai mai da parte di Rossi...è da tanti anni la grande "attrazione" del Motomondiale e quando si ritirerà lui dalla MotoGP l'interesse del pubblico calerà molto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...non credo che la vedrai mai da parte di Rossi...è da tanti anni la grande "attrazione" del Motomondiale e quando si ritirerà lui dalla MotoGP l'interesse del pubblico calerà molto.



Per me la Motogp rimarrà sempre bella, anche dopo Rossi, certo sarebbe bello un italiano che lo sostituisca, ma ancora non li vedo , speriamo continui per almeno altri 2 anni fino al 2017


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2015)

Rossi quest'anno sta sfoderando alcune delle migliori prestazioni della sua carriera.


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Rossi quest'anno sta sfoderando alcune delle migliori prestazioni della sua carriera.



Sta faendo cose che gli ho visto fare solo negli anni migliori, e con avversari molto peggiori, concordo assolutamente con te


----------



## prebozzio (31 Agosto 2015)

Come dissi un paio di mesi fa, Rossi che vince questo mondiale sarebbe una meravigliosa storia di sport. 

Ieri mi ha emozionato come poche altre volte, quando ha allungato su Petrucci alla fine mi ha ricordato i tempi in cui scherzava Gibernau


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Come dissi un paio di mesi fa, Rossi che vince questo mondiale sarebbe una meravigliosa storia di sport.
> 
> Ieri mi ha emozionato come poche altre volte, quando ha allungato su Petrucci alla fine mi ha ricordato i tempi in cui scherzava Gibernau



Ecco cosa mi ricordava  
Gibernau


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Sta faendo cose che gli ho visto fare solo negli anni migliori, e con avversari molto peggiori, concordo assolutamente con te



Beh sugli avversari non concordo, questo è decisamente il roster più competitivo che si sia mai trovato ad affrontare in MotoGP. Ci sono due fenomeni come Lorenzo e Marquez, c'é Pedrosa, che pur essendo un epic fail vivente, comunque è un pilota di spessore e c'é Dovizioso che sta dimostrando di esser un gran pilota sulla Ducati. Gli anni degli altri titoli gli unici avversari di spessore che ha avuto son stati Biaggi e Stoner (Gibernau è durato davvero troppo poco).


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh sugli avversari non concordo, questo è decisamente il roster più competitivo che si sia mai trovato ad affrontare in MotoGP. Ci sono due fenomeni come Lorenzo e Marquez, c'é Pedrosa, che pur essendo un epic fail vivente, comunque è un pilota di spessore e c'é Dovizioso che sta dimostrando di esser un gran pilota sulla Ducati. Gli anni degli altri titoli gli unici avversari di spessore che ha avuto son stati Biaggi e Stoner (Gibernau è durato davvero troppo poco).


Infatti con avversari peggiori intendevo i vecchi avversari pre 2007 ( cioè prima dell'arrivo di Casey Stoner) , quelli di adesso sono i migliori piloti con cui Rossi abbia mai corso.
P.s mi ero espresso male prima scusa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Settembre 2015)

Oggi ha buttato via letteralmente un'occasione incredibile. Fail pauroso, poteva dare la botta totale al mondiale. Bastava cambiare gomma un giro prima. Forse sta roba però è servita a far perdere la concentrazione a Lorenzo, chissà...


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Oggi ha buttato via letteralmente un'occasione incredibile. Fail pauroso, poteva dare la botta totale al mondiale. Bastava cambiare gomma un giro prima. Forse sta roba però è servita a far perdere la concentrazione a Lorenzo.



Gli sta girando tutto bene però... 
guadagna 11 punti quando invece doveva perderne dopo la genialata del pit stop ritardato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Gli sta girando tutto bene però...
> guadagna 11 punti quando invece doveva perderne dopo la genialata del pit stop ritardato



Sono abbastanza certo che volesse far entrare lorenzo ai box prima di lui, non so il motivo. A un certo punto però doveva lasciar perdere


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Settembre 2015)

Gara ottima , fino al momento in cui decide stupidamente di continuare, per sua fortuna , Jorge cade , e gli regala punti, ma il mondiale è ancora molto aperto


----------



## Snake (13 Settembre 2015)

Rossi e Lorenzo uno più pirla dell'altro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Gara ottima , fino al momento in cui decide stupidamente di continuare, per sua fortuna , Jorge cade , e gli regala punti, ma il mondiale è ancora molto aperto



Tra l'altro marquez è comunque ancora pesantemente in gioco, bastano un paio di fail tipo questo e te lo ritrovi attacco alle chiappe


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Settembre 2015)

Alla fine é andata bene cosí.

Ma l'ultima gara non si raddoppiano i punti come nella F1 ve?
E Marquez a quanto sta da Rossi?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Alla fine é andata bene cosí.
> 
> Ma l'ultima gara non si raddoppiano i punti come nella F1 ve?
> E Marquez a quanto sta da Rossi?



Una sessantina credo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro marquez è comunque ancora pesantemente in gioco, bastano un paio di fail tipo questo e te lo ritrovi attacco alle chiappe



No , credo che Marquez sia fuori dai giochi, devono succedere almeno altre 2 gare con Rossi e Jorge che fanno queste stupidaggini, credo sia molto difficile


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Alla fine é andata bene cosí.
> 
> Ma l'ultima gara non si raddoppiano i punti come nella F1 ve?
> E Marquez a quanto sta da Rossi?


No , niente doppi punti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> No , credo che Marquez sia fuori dai giochi, devono succedere almeno altre 2 gare con Rossi e Jorge che fanno queste stupidaggini, credo sia molto difficile



Altra gufata 

Io aspetterei a dirlo. Basta anche un solo errore, con frattura di qualcosa e giochi finiti. Magari in una bagarre rossi lorenzo si imbottano e si spaccano tutti e due.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Settembre 2015)

Mancano 5 gp e Rossi ha 23 punti su Lorenzo e 63 su Marquez.

Certo che ansia e che emozioni che mettono quei 3 in pista!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma come mai non hanno le comunicazioni radio come in formula 1 in moto gp?


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Altra gufata
> 
> Io aspetterei a dirlo. Basta anche un solo errore, con frattura di qualcosa e giochi finiti. Magari in una bagarre rossi lorenzo si imbottano e si spaccano tutti e due.


 probabile come probabile, che invece si spacca Marquez


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma come mai non hanno le comunicazioni radio come in formula 1 in moto gp?



Perchè è infinitamente più pericoloso, in Formula 1 sono molto più avanti nella sicurezza ( l'incidente del povero Bianchi è stato un qualcosa di irripetibile , tutto è girato per il verso storto  ), in Moto Gp , basta deconcentrarsi un attimo e fine della corsa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2015)

Chissà quante bestemmie ha tirato valentino, dimmi tu se doveva fare la gara della vita oggi pedrosa, ma va a cagher... Che scazzo...

Marquez idiota che cade e fa vincere facile Lorenzo che fa una gara a parte. La vedo davvero difficile per Valentino riuscire a vincere il mondiale. Troppe gare ancora, troppe.


----------



## de sica (27 Settembre 2015)

Certo che non capisco come mai non spingeva nel finale.. pedrosa era andato largo a una curva, eppure l'ha superato in rettilineo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Certo che non capisco come mai non spingeva nel finale.. pedrosa era andato largo a una curva, eppure l'ha superato in rettilineo



Per me ha sbagliato ad aspettare gli ultimi 4/5 giri per attaccare. Immagino non si aspettasse proprio che Pedrosa facesse la gara della vita oggi.

Avesse attaccato in quel modo da metà gara l'avrebbe lasciato dietro sicuro, prima o poi pedrosa mollava, ma con pochi giri è riuscito a tenere botta. 
Magari pensava di rovinare le gomme, boh.

Ha perso punti importantissimi oggi, doveva assolutamente arrivare secondo. Il vantaggio che ha ora di fatto non esiste proprio


----------



## de sica (27 Settembre 2015)

vabbè 14 punti non è poco. Comunque deve andare sempre a podio e mancano solo quatto gare. Speriamo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> vabbè 14 punti non è poco. Comunque deve andare sempre a podio e mancano solo quatto gare. Speriamo



14 punti sono niente. Ne aveva 23, in un gp solo ne ha persi 9 andando a podio.

Lorenzo in qualifica va quasi sempre meglio e se becca bene il primo giro il gp è già finito...


----------



## Snake (27 Settembre 2015)

Rossi deve pregare che ci siano un altro paio di gare bagnate, sull'asciutto non ne ha per stare con Lorenzo, gli è andata pure bene che Marquez è cascato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Rossi deve pregare che ci siano un altro paio di gare bagnate, sull'asciutto non ne ha per stare con Lorenzo, gli è andata pure bene che Marquez è cascato.



Ma non è detto, se Marquez non cascava avrebbe dato battaglia a lorenzo e magari ci sarebbe stato un ritmo più lento davanti e poteva dare modo a Rossi e Pedrosa di raggiungere il gruppetto di testa. Una volta vicini può succedere di tutto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Settembre 2015)

Quando c'é la prossima gara?


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> 14 punti sono niente. Ne aveva 23, in un gp solo ne ha persi 9 andando a podio.
> 
> Lorenzo in qualifica va quasi sempre meglio e se becca bene il primo giro il gp è già finito...



diciamo che nel complesso della stagione Lorenzo si è dimostrato più veloce di Rossi che però a sua volta si è dimostrato più solido come risultati..lo spagnolo ha gettato almeno 4 gare alle ortiche altrimenti sarebbe nettamente primo ad oggi..
è senza dubbio il campionato più bello degli ultimi 4-5 anni per me ma temo alla fine la spunterà Lorenzo perché se non succedono cose strane sulle prossime 4 piste 2 sono nettamente a suo favore..
L'incognita Marquez è da considerare, potrebbe fare il gioco di Rossi (se fanno 3 volte Marquez-Lorenzo-Rossi il dottore in tre gare perderebbe "solo" 12 punti) ma anche quello di Lorenzo se arrivasse secondo dietro allo spagnolo..
ovvio che però c'è sempre il rovescio, se Rossi vince una gara e Marquez gli arriva dietro con Lorenzo terzo il Mondiale è virtualmente chiuso...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> diciamo che nel complesso della stagione Lorenzo si è dimostrato più veloce di Rossi che però a sua volta si è dimostrato più solido come risultati..lo spagnolo ha gettato almeno 4 gare alle ortiche altrimenti sarebbe nettamente primo ad oggi..
> è senza dubbio il campionato più bello degli ultimi 4-5 anni per me ma temo alla fine la spunterà Lorenzo perché se non succedono cose strane sulle prossime 4 piste 2 sono nettamente a suo favore..
> L'incognita Marquez è da considerare, potrebbe fare il gioco di Rossi (se fanno 3 volte Marquez-Lorenzo-Rossi il dottore in tre gare perderebbe "solo" 12 punti) ma anche quello di Lorenzo se arrivasse secondo dietro allo spagnolo..
> ovvio che però c'è sempre il rovescio, se Rossi vince una gara e Marquez gli arriva dietro con Lorenzo terzo il Mondiale è virtualmente chiuso...




Valentino deve assolutamente vincere almeno un altro GP. Non avesse fatto la pirlata a Misano avrebbe chiuso quasi del tutto il mondiale. Era quello il GP da vincere.

Per me è teso all'inverosimile, anche lui sa che un'occasione come questa per vincere il mondiale non si ripresenterà il prossimo anno. L'età ormai incombe di brutto. Peccato abbia letteralmente buttato due anni in ducati, fosse rimasto in yamah almeno un mondiale in questi anni credo se lo sarebbe portato a casa.


----------



## Snake (28 Settembre 2015)

deve vincere in Australia e arrivare davanti a Lorenzo in almeno un'altra gara.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Valentino deve assolutamente vincere almeno un altro GP. Non avesse fatto la pirlata a Misano avrebbe chiuso quasi del tutto il mondiale. Era quello il GP da vincere.
> 
> Per me è teso all'inverosimile, anche lui sa che un'occasione come questa per vincere il mondiale non si ripresenterà il prossimo anno. L'età ormai incombe di brutto. Peccato abbia letteralmente buttato due anni in ducati, fosse rimasto in yamah almeno un mondiale in questi anni credo se lo sarebbe portato a casa.



Il biennio in Ducati è stato un errore enorme ma alla fine un errore tutto suo...ha sbagliato le valutazioni e ha lasciato la Yamaha per "capriccio" poiché non voleva nel box uno che gli teneva testa..fosse rimasto in Yamaha magari un mondiale non so però avrebbe senza dubbio lottato coi migliori ogni gara invece così si è perso per strada e oltre a quei due anni si può considerare perso anche il primo tornato in yamaha quindi fanno 3 anni di carriera gettati..

Che per lui sia l'ultima occasione è chiaro, alla fine sa bene che alla sua età potrebbe non capitargli più un anno così dove è andato tutto bene..

Misano? è stata la gara andata meglio in realtà, alla fine con quella strategia sbagliatissima ha portato all'errore Lorenzo e gli ha succhiato 11 punti..se vinceva con Lorenzo secondo adesso avrebbe solo 8 punti..


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> deve vincere in Australia e arrivare davanti a Lorenzo in almeno un'altra gara.



La gara dove deve vincere è la malesia dove va fortissimo da sempre e Lorenzo non ha mai vinto..in Australia se la giocano..il problema è che quando non sbaglia quest'anno Lorenzo è velocissimo, solo Marqez riesce a stargli dietro..speriamo il dottore si inventi almeno due gare da antologia e poi gestisca bene le altre..diciamocela tutta, se Lorenzo avesse un piccolo guasto tecnico sarebbero tutti più contenti, soprattutto sponsor e tifosi....


----------



## Snake (28 Settembre 2015)

no appunto volevo dire Malesia


----------



## Jaqen (11 Ottobre 2015)

Dani troppo forte, benissimo Vale


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Ottobre 2015)

A 10 giri dalla fine ormai davo il mondiale perso sicuro per valentino... Come cambiano le cose in pochissimo tempo


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Ottobre 2015)

Deve finire davanti a Lorenzo un'ultima gara e allora forse il sogno più iniziare a diventare Realtà, forza Vale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Ottobre 2015)

Buonissimo il risultato, ma 3 gare sono ancora tante calcolando che possono dar fastidio Marquez e Pedrosa su tutti.
Peró, buono cosí.


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Ottobre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Buonissimo il risultato, ma 3 gare sono ancora tante calcolando che possono dar fastidio Marquez e Pedrosa su tutti.
> Peró, buono cosí.



Beh , Marquez corre con una mano rotta , quindi anche se può dar fastidio, non sarà il Marc super aggressivo visto fino a 1-2 gare fa , ecco l'ago della bilancia, dopo un'anno vissuto come infortunato/quasi ritirato/gregario, può essere un redivivo Dani Pedrosa, che se è in giornata è uno dei pochi che puó fermare Jorge.
P.s l'anno prossimo come campione del mondo mi piacerebbe lo diventasse Pedrosa , dopo gli infortuni,la delusione del titolo 2012, e le derisioni dei tifosi avversari, se lo meriterebbe


----------



## prebozzio (11 Ottobre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Buonissimo il risultato, ma 3 gare sono ancora tante calcolando che possono dar fastidio Marquez e Pedrosa su tutti.
> Peró, buono cosí.


Se danno noia vincendo, benvenga... l'importante è che con Lorenzo davanti a Vale non si piazzino tra i due


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Vale sa che nella somma delle prossime due gare deve non perdere punti, o al limite perderne davvero pochi (massimo 5) perché l'ultima gara in terra spagnola su un circuito che odia e con anche un pedrosa redivivo rischia seriamente di finire giù dal podio (4°-5° dipende dalle Ducati che lì vanno forte certi anni)..a quel punto se Lorenzo vince lui deve avere almeno 13 punti di vantaggio, e potrebbero non bastare se Jorge ha qualche vittoria in più in cascina..ripeto, le prossime due piste se la giocano (anche se è evidente che in condizioni "normali" Lorenzo è il più veloce) ma a Valencia Vale correrà in mega difesa, se ci arriva con meno di 10 punti di margine il mondiale lo perde al 90%


----------



## DannySa (12 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vale sa che nella somma delle prossime due gare deve non perdere punti, o al limite perderne davvero pochi (massimo 5) perché l'ultima gara in terra spagnola su un circuito che odia e con anche un pedrosa redivivo rischia seriamente di finire giù dal podio (4°-5° dipende dalle Ducati che lì vanno forte certi anni)..a quel punto se Lorenzo vince lui deve avere almeno 13 punti di vantaggio, e potrebbero non bastare se Jorge ha qualche vittoria in più in cascina..ripeto, le prossime due piste se la giocano (anche se è evidente che in condizioni "normali" Lorenzo è il più veloce) ma a Valencia Vale correrà in mega difesa, se ci arriva con meno di 10 punti di margine il mondiale lo perde al 90%



A me Rossi dà l'idea di correre su un girello ora come ora, come dici tu deve passare indenne le prossime due gare altrimenti il mondiale è andato e non credo avrà altre chance di vincerlo l'anno prossimo o magari quello dopo.
Però c'è un però, Pedrosa va forte, Marquez è acciaccato ma può andare forte se in giornata, potrebbe essere un intoppo pure per Lorenzo, c'è da dire, a meno che Rossi non ne abbia e allora lì ciao.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> A me Rossi dà l'idea di correre su un girello ora come ora, come dici tu deve passare indenne le prossime due gare altrimenti il mondiale è andato e non credo avrà altre chance di vincerlo l'anno prossimo o magari quello dopo.
> Però c'è un però, Pedrosa va forte, Marquez è acciaccato ma può andare forte se in giornata, potrebbe essere un intoppo pure per Lorenzo, c'è da dire, a meno che Rossi non ne abbia e allora lì ciao.



Il punto è che ad oggi Lorenzo pare davvero essere più veloce, ma quest'anno la iella e alcuni errori da pivello lo stanno tenendo dietro a Rossi che dal canto suo, pur non essendo veloce come in passato, si sta dimostrando un genio di regolarità e una macchina che non sbaglia mai una mossa (salvo a Misano ma gli è andato più che bene alla fine)..
Io alla fortuna credo poco, nel senso che i conti si fanno alla fine..magari si dice Rossi fortunato Lorenzo iellato e poi all'ultima gara Rossi rompe la moto o uno lo tira giù..e allora dove sta la fortuna?..diciamo che per ora gli sta tornando indietro quello che gli è stato "rubato" nel 2006..
Le Honda possono essere una variabile se si inseriscono tra i due della Yamaha però in questo momento la moto di Jorge e Vale sembra nettamente la più veloce..certo se Vale dovesse vincere e una honda arrivare davanti a Lorenzo saremmo a cavallo..


----------



## DannySa (12 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il punto è che ad oggi Lorenzo pare davvero essere più veloce, ma quest'anno la iella e alcuni errori da pivello lo stanno tenendo dietro a Rossi che dal canto suo, pur non essendo veloce come in passato, si sta dimostrando un genio di regolarità e una macchina che non sbaglia mai una mossa (salvo a Misano ma gli è andato più che bene alla fine)..
> Io alla fortuna credo poco, nel senso che i conti si fanno alla fine..magari si dice Rossi fortunato Lorenzo iellato e poi all'ultima gara Rossi rompe la moto o uno lo tira giù..e allora dove sta la fortuna?..diciamo che per ora gli sta tornando indietro quello che gli è stato "rubato" nel 2006..
> Le Honda possono essere una variabile se si inseriscono tra i due della Yamaha però in questo momento la moto di Jorge e Vale sembra nettamente la più veloce..certo se Vale dovesse vincere e una honda arrivare davanti a Lorenzo saremmo a cavallo..



Concordo, per Rossi vale il discorso che si fa al Tour, la maglia gialla deve guardarsi esclusivamente dal secondo, quindi Rossi dovrà concentrarsi esclusivamente su Lorenzo (ieri lo ha fatto bene, così come dovrà farlo nelle prossime gare per cercare di rosicchiare qualcosa se possibile), gli altri possono anche andare e vincere, chiaro sempre meglio guardarsi da un uomo solo piuttosto che battagliare con almeno 2-3 che attualmente ne hanno di più.
Ieri a 10 giri dal termine sembrava finita, distacco a +5 su Lorenzo e oggi si trova a +18, non deve buttare questa occasione come dicevo perché non ne avrà altre.
Motomondiale comunque combattuto, segno che quando Rossi lascerà rimarrà poco o nulla (a parte un podio completamente spagnolo ogni volta).


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Concordo, per Rossi vale il discorso che si fa al Tour, la maglia gialla deve guardarsi esclusivamente dal secondo, quindi Rossi dovrà concentrarsi esclusivamente su Lorenzo (ieri lo ha fatto bene, così come dovrà farlo nelle prossime gare per cercare di rosicchiare qualcosa se possibile), gli altri possono anche andare e vincere, chiaro sempre meglio guardarsi da un uomo solo piuttosto che battagliare con almeno 2-3 che attualmente ne hanno di più.
> Ieri a 10 giri dal termine sembrava finita, distacco a +5 su Lorenzo e oggi si trova a +18, non deve buttare questa occasione come dicevo perché non ne avrà altre.
> Motomondiale comunque combattuto, segno che quando Rossi lascerà rimarrà poco o nulla (a parte un podio completamente spagnolo ogni volta).



Purtroppo dietro a Rossi il movimento in Italia si è fermato di brutto..l'unico che aveva possibilità di stare coi più veloci forse era Simoncelli ma non sono nemmeno sicuro anche se era in crescita..
Comunque Rossi è troppo esperto per non sapere che lui deve sempre fare la gara su Lorenzo, il problema sono quelle gare dove Jorge parte e lascia tutti lì..in quelle può solo difendersi dagli altri e non è sempre facile (vedi Aragon)..
Io comunque spero lo vinca al di là del fatto che è italiano perché assisteremmo a un qualcosa di unico, un mondiale alla sua età, contro piloti giovani e fortissimi, poi 10 titolo mondiale, ottavo nella classe regina come Ago...sarebbe la storia che si scrive..


----------



## Jaqen (17 Ottobre 2015)

Questa è la sua gara... male però in qualifica, solo settimo


----------



## sballotello (17 Ottobre 2015)

campione del mondo


----------



## Nicco (18 Ottobre 2015)

Oggi male per i punti, adesso sono davvero pochi.


----------



## Snake (18 Ottobre 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Oggi male per i punti, adesso sono davvero pochi.



male ma poteva andare molto peggio, a due curve dalla fine il mondiale di Rossi era bello che finito, comunque la gara di oggi è indicativa di quello che può accadere a Valencia quindi direi che Sepang è decisiva, o si arriva davanti a Lorenzo possibilmente vincendo oppure la vedo male male.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> male ma poteva andare molto peggio, a due curve dalla fine il mondiale di Rossi era bello che finito, comunque la gara di oggi è indicativa di quello che può accadere a Valencia quindi direi che Sepang è decisiva, o si arriva davanti a Lorenzo possibilmente vincendo oppure la vedo male male.



Se non arriva davanti a Lorenzo la prossima gara ha perso il mondiale al 110%. Sarebbe davvero brutto perderlo proprio alla fine


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Ottobre 2015)

Male, ma resiste.


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Ottobre 2015)

Cosa ha fatto Marquez  , non solo ha fatto un 'impresa che definire eroica è poco, ma ha praticamente salvato Rossi, che ora deve riuscire a finirgli davanti in Malesia, altrimenti addio mondiale, pioggia a Valencia permettendo.
Forza Vale


----------



## Tic (18 Ottobre 2015)

ma che gara oggi! Iannone se fosse uno stratega avrebbe stravinto, Marquez che in un giro recupera 8 decimi a Lorenzo e ben 4 in un settore! Se a Sepang si vince o Lorenzo cade è fatta


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Ottobre 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> ma che gara oggi! Iannone se fosse uno stratega avrebbe stravinto, Marquez che in un giro recupera 8 decimi a Lorenzo e ben 4 in un settore! Se a Sepang si vince o Lorenzo cade è fatta



Questa è una gufata bella e buona





P.S RIP gabbiano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Ottobre 2015)

"Ormai la mattina mi sveglio e penso a quanti punti ho su Lorenzo… È stressante, ma se fossi 4° a 100 punti sarei più rilassato e meno contento"


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> "Ormai la mattina mi sveglio e penso a quanti punti ho su Lorenzo… È stressante, ma se fossi 4° a 100 punti sarei più rilassato e meno contento"



Non può non farcela proprio alla fine, non è da lui.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Ottobre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non può non farcela proprio alla fine, non è da lui.



Avesse avuto 5/6 anni di meno sarebbe stato diverso. Se il prossimo gp non guadagna punti su Lorenzo lo perde sicuro.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Valentino conferma di essere la più grande leggenda del motociclismo, e a mio parere chiuderà il campionato da campione perché sarebbe una storia meravigliosa


Scrissi questo post a metà giugno, e le confermo.
Lo sport regala sempre storie del genere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Scrissi questo post a metà giugno, e le confermo.
> Lo sport regala sempre storie del genere




Madò, gliela state gufando di brutto.

Lo sport regala anche grandissime ingiustizie e bocconi amari...


----------



## prebozzio (20 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Madò, gliela state gufando di brutto.
> 
> Lo sport regala anche grandissime ingiustizie e bocconi amari...


Non credo alla scaramanzia


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Scrissi questo post a metà giugno, e le confermo.
> Lo sport regala sempre storie del genere


----------



## de sica (21 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Scrissi questo post a metà giugno, e le confermo.
> Lo sport regala sempre storie del genere



Più che altro, speriamo gli venga ridato ciò che gli è stato tolto nel 2006 da hayden.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Più che altro, speriamo gli venga ridato ciò che gli è stato tolto nel 2006 da hayden.



Più che da Hayden dalla sfortuna...
Ma per riavere indietro quello che gli fu tolto dovremmo avere un finale della serie che si arriva a Valencia con Rossi dato per spacciato e lui tira fuori la gara della vita e arriva davanti a Lorenzo..

Molto più basilarmente mi accontenterei di Rossi che in malesi arriva terzo con Lorenzo che rompe la moto..odio tifare contro ma in questo caso mi spiacerebbe davvero moltissimo che Rossi alla fine lo perdesse per cui va bene vincere in ogni modo..
Poi dai Lorenzo ha tempo di vincere altri 2 titoli almeno..Rossi è al canto del cigno..


----------



## wfiesso (24 Ottobre 2015)

così giusto per aver uno scambio di opinioni, io sono tifosissimo del dottore, fino a qualche anno fa seguivo anche la sbk e tifavo ducati (i 2 veri orgogli italiani su 2 ruote) oggi mi trovo ahimè ad essere un anti ducatista di prima categoria, ho amici ducatisti convinti, e a suon di parlar male di rossi, scatenare una guerra ogni volta che apre bocca, dargli colpe del tipo "se non si vince in sbk la colpa è solo di rossi che ha voluto i telai diversi", mi hanno fatto andare totalmente in disgrazia la rossa di borgo panigale... ancor di più ora che (non ho ben capito che sia successo) in giro per social ci sono vere e proprie guerre aperte contro Vale...

voi cosa pensate di tutto questo? sono io ad essere "permaloso"? sono loro ad essere troppo fissati? o la verità sta nel mezzo? tipo un po' troppo fissati i "gialli" e un po' troppo fissati i ducatisti?
ditemi la vostra


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Ottobre 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> così giusto per aver uno scambio di opinioni, io sono tifosissimo del dottore, fino a qualche anno fa seguivo anche la sbk e tifavo ducati (i 2 veri orgogli italiani su 2 ruote) oggi mi trovo ahimè ad essere un anti ducatista di prima categoria, ho amici ducatisti convinti, e a suon di parlar male di rossi, scatenare una guerra ogni volta che apre bocca, dargli colpe del tipo "se non si vince in sbk la colpa è solo di rossi che ha voluto i telai diversi", mi hanno fatto andare totalmente in disgrazia la rossa di borgo panigale... ancor di più ora che (non ho ben capito che sia successo) in giro per social ci sono vere e proprie guerre aperte contro Vale...
> 
> voi cosa pensate di tutto questo? sono io ad essere "permaloso"? sono loro ad essere troppo fissati? o la verità sta nel mezzo? tipo un po' troppo fissati i "gialli" e un po' troppo fissati i ducatisti?
> ditemi la vostra



Dimentichi quelli che sotto ogni articolo riguardante le gare di Rossi continuano a tirare fuori l'evasione fiscale. SEMPRE. Cioè, boh... 
Comprendo che non a tutti possa piacere, ma veramente sono fissati in maniera assurda nel denigrare e sminuire sempre e comunque.

A me valentino da giovane stava pure sui maroni per l'atteggiamento un po' spavaldo (ma visto l'età ci stava), ma non potevo non uscire pazzo per certe gare per dire. 

Ricordo ancora il garone vs Lorenzo in catalunya con sorpasso all'ultima curva. Roba da infarto. Per non parlare degli altri sorpassi da panico in gara. Quello più bello in assoluto da vedere fu quello dove tirò in dentro la gamba di brutto superando Lorenzo all'esterno, na roba da orgasmo quella gara. Quella che ho apprezzato di più fin ora.


----------



## Gas (24 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quello più bello in assoluto da vedere fu quello dove tirò in dentro la gamba di brutto superando Lorenzo all'esterno, na roba da orgasmo quella gara. Quella che ho apprezzato di più fin ora.



No scusa ma Welkom ???

Comunque in generale gli estemismi non vanno mai bene e non fanno valutare serenamente.
Anche a me Vale all'inizio stava sui maroni, ma pian piano mi ha fatto ricredere... con i fatti ! E' ed è stato un pilota immenso, c'è poco da discutere. La Ducati non vince perchè Vale ha fatto rifare i telai ? A me pare una boiata, e anche se fosse quelle di un pilota sono indicazioni, poi sono gli ingegneri che devono essere capaci di sfornare un prodotto vincente.
E Vale fino a prova contraria sa come sono fatte le moto vincenti.


----------



## cremone (24 Ottobre 2015)

La Ducati era una moto difficile e ciò lo dicono molti piloti, Stoner stesso disse che doveva sempre andare al limite rischiando di cadere per essere competitivo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Rossi si è giocato il Mondiale. Ha letteralmente calciato via Marquez, e probabilmente verrà penalizzato seriamente. Assurdo che un veterano come lui si faccia innervosire da in questo modo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Ottobre 2015)

L'antisportivo per eccellenza, ridicolo lui e Meda che vuole giustificarlo.


----------



## Snake (25 Ottobre 2015)

s'era capito dalle farneticanti dichiarazioni di qualche giorno fa, Rossi ha perso proprio la testa, porcata epocale e dopo questa è anche giusto che non vinca il mondiale, 37 fottu.ti anni, TRENTASETTE.


----------



## juventino (25 Ottobre 2015)

È davvero una porcata se non lo penalizzano. E se dovesse succedere Marquez come minimo lo butta giù alla prossima gara.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2015)

Secondo i tifosi di Rossi il loro beniamino non ha fatto nulla di scorretto, anzi la colpa sarebbe di Marquez che ha fatto passare Lorenzo e si è accanito contro Rossi (gomblotto!!)....come al solito i rossisti si dimostrano sportivi e soprattutto competenti


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Ottobre 2015)

Rossi è intoccabile in Italia. E' come la Madonna, anzi peggio. Arrivano addirittura a dire che Marquez se la meritava, che ha cercato di buttarlo giu, robe cosi. Questo è il loro campione. Che, ricordiamolo, tifa inter.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Rossi s'è giocato il mondiale perdendo la testa. Certo che Marquez ha provato a buttarlo fuori 3 volte prima che lo facesse Rossi. Con quella pressione avrei perso pure io la testa


----------



## Kaw (25 Ottobre 2015)

Tutto giusto quello che dite, ma si capisce cosa stesse facendo Marquez...

Per dire, se entrambi cadevano allo spagnolo probabilmente non dispiaceva più di tanto.
Ha lasciato la porta aperta a Lorenzo, e poi con Rossi ha corso come se si giocasse il titolo all'ultimo giro. Lecito per carità, ma cercare di determinare la lotta mondiale in modo così volontario non è nemmeno tanto bello...


----------



## gabuz (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ci si attacca a Rossi che ha ovviamente sbagliato e merita di essere punito, ma che Lorenzo e Marquez siano d'accordo mi pare palese. Lo si capisce dalla gara e dall'atteggiamento di Lorenzo nel post gara.
Da semplice osservante della MotoGP, mi piace ma non ne faccio un'ossessione, mi chiedo, il comportamento di Rossi è davvero più riprovevole di quello di Lorenzo, che mette in gioco terze parti pur di vincere il mondiale? Alla fine ci ha perso solo questo sport con i 3 piloti più forti del Mondiale e farsi sgambetti, trappole e tranelli.
Davvero un peccato.


----------



## cremone (25 Ottobre 2015)

Vale ha sbagliato anche se Marquez l'ha provocato..Peccato ma è giusto che venga punito..Comunque anche Lorenzo a chiedere platealmente la squalifica.......



Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Rossi è intoccabile in Italia. E' come la Madonna, anzi peggio. Arrivano addirittura a dire che Marquez se la meritava, che ha cercato di buttarlo giu, robe cosi. Questo è il loro campione. Che, ricordiamolo, tifa inter.



Non vedo cosa c'entri la fede calcistica in altri sport


----------



## cremone (25 Ottobre 2015)

Pare che dovrà partire dall'ultima fila a Valencia


----------



## Liuke (25 Ottobre 2015)

Sembrerebbe che verranno tolti 3 punti dalla patente a rossi (che non so cosa comporti) e che partirà dall'ultima fila a valencia


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Ottobre 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Vale ha sbagliato anche se Marquez l'ha provocato..Peccato ma è giusto che venga punito..Comunque anche Lorenzo a chiedere platealmente la squalifica.......
> 
> 
> 
> Non vedo cosa c'entri la fede calcistica in altri sport



Qualche volta la fede calcistica è indicativa della tipologia di persona. Qualche volta.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Iannone renditi utile


----------



## juventino (25 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque rivedendo bene le immagini a me sembra che anche Marquez abbia parecchio la coscienza sporca. Gli aveva appena fatto un paio di sorpassi a dir poco assassini e nel momento del fattaccio sembra che gli vada abbastanza palesemente addosso.


----------



## wfiesso (25 Ottobre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque rivedendo bene le immagini a me sembra che anche Marquez abbia parecchio la coscienza sporca. Gli aveva appena fatto un paio di sorpassi a dir poco assassini e nel momento del fattaccio sembra che gli vada abbastanza palesemente addosso.



non ho visto la gara ne tantomeno i sorpassi precedenti, basandomi solo sul fattaccio la mia conclusione è che lo spagnolo l'ha fatta sporchissima, altro che "non c'è strategia per favorire lorenzo"... rimane indubbio però che quel calcio è stato davvero un gesto deplorevole... 

giusto ieri avevo postato un paio di dimande sulla rivalità tra rossisti e il resto... beh, ho 3 amici ducatisti che tra poco vengono da me... immaginatevi come sto messo... affogherò nella M fino al collo :'(


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Ottobre 2015)

Le gufate sono esplose con la massima potenza oggi.  Lo sport regala storie simili no? 

Purtroppo non ho visto la gara, quindi non saprei dire niente, ho dato un occhio giusto a un replay e non mi sembrava ci fosse una mossa così allucinante come veniva dipinta dai titoli di giornale. 

Poi vabbè, a me stanno sui maroni sti spagnoli, ha fatto bene a farlo cadere di principio anche se non ho visto niente 

Il mondiale è andato, a meno che qualcuno non centri lorenzo o cada... Sarà antisportivo, ma è l'unica possibilità


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Ottobre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Iannone renditi utile




In un commento sul profilo facebook di Iannone ho letto un commento che mi ha fatto morire dal ridere:

"Andrea due parole *VALENTINO AKBAR!* Kamikaze su Lorenzo! da italiano devi farlo!" 

La gioia più grande sarebbe veder lorenzo cascare da solo e prendere in pieno marquez in una curva.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ridicolo. Un grande campione come lui non può reagire così.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Le gufate sono esplose con la massima potenza oggi.  Lo sport regala storie simili no?


Tutti illuminati e razionalisti quando si parla di religione e poi vi dimostrate superstiziosi come nel Medioevo 

E comunque la storia più bella sarebbe col trionfo nell'ultima gara


----------



## de sica (25 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Tutti illuminati e razionalisti quando si parla di religione e poi vi dimostrate superstiziosi come nel Medioevo
> 
> E comunque la storia più bella sarebbe col trionfo nell'ultima gara



Però stavolta non diciamo nulla, please!


----------



## Nicco (25 Ottobre 2015)

Spero in Pedrosa che tolga la prima posizione a Lorenzo a quel punto il problema è che Lorenzo può contare su Marquez per guadagnare una posizione, quindi idillicamente avremo Lorenzo 2° e Vale 4° al massimo. Quindi parità.

Chi vince in caso di parità?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Tutti illuminati e razionalisti quando si parla di religione e poi vi dimostrate superstiziosi come nel Medioevo
> 
> *E comunque la storia più bella sarebbe col trionfo nell'ultima gara*




La potenza delle tue gufate è clamorosa 

Valentino ha detto che forse non parteciperà al prossimo GP.





Nicco ha scritto:


> Spero in Pedrosa che tolga la prima posizione a Lorenzo a quel punto il problema è che Lorenzo può contare su Marquez per guadagnare una posizione, quindi idillicamente avremo Lorenzo 2° e Vale 4° al massimo. Quindi parità.
> 
> Chi vince in caso di parità?



Lorenzo perché ha vinto 6 gp invece dei 4 di Valentino. Il mondiale è finito a meno che qualcuno non centri lorenzo e lo faccia cadere.


----------



## Nicco (25 Ottobre 2015)

Volevo segnalare Agostini che gongola e "difende" Marquez.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Ottobre 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Volevo segnalare Agostini che gongola e "difende" Marquez.



Non ho visto, però mi è capitato qualche volta di vedere i commenti post gara in chiaro su Cielo e si vedeva pesantemente come lo disturbasse il fatto che valentino potesse raggiungere il suo record di mondiali nella classe maggiore. Da una parte lo capisco, dall'altra infastidisce perché fa il "finto buono", per il politicamente corretto non poteva dire che faceva il tifo contro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Ottobre 2015)

Sulla pagina ufficiale facebook della moto gp ci sono un sacco di commenti di gente "neutrale" (no spagnoli o italiani) pro valentino più insulti a Marquez.


----------



## TheZio (25 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sulla pagina ufficiale facebook della moto gp ci sono un sacco di commenti di gente "neutrale" (no spagnoli o italiani) pro valentino più insulti a Marquez.



Ripeto anche qua quando molla VR la MotoGP può chiudere, non la seguirà più nessuno...


----------



## cremone (26 Ottobre 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ripeto anche qua quando molla VR la MotoGP può chiudere, non la seguirà più nessuno...



Dipende da cosa fanno gli altri italiani....La Ducati al massimo puù puntare su qualche exploit ma non sono al livello di Honda e Yamaha, qualcuno buono sta venendo fuori dalla Moto 3 dopo anni di vacche magre ma ci vorrà qualche anno per maturare


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Credo sia una gara che entrerà di diritto nella storia di questo sport come una delle pagine più nere, brutto brutto brutto..

Vale ha iniziato molto male Giovedì con quelle dichiarazioni che *non doveva fare* perché in australia nessuno lì per lì aveva notato la cosa ma lui con sta sparata (forse a rivedere la gara anche vera) ha portato la tensione a livelli mai visti e alla fine il più teso era proprio lui..

La gara, bé, io una cosa così non l'ho mai vista in vita mia..Marquez ha volontariamente e in modo perfino palese rallentato Rossi, un atteggiamento che io non avevo mai visto, pazzesco..
Rossi alla fine ha fatto una scorrettezza palese, voleva portarlo largo e si vede..poi che Marquez cada non credo l'avesse messo in conto, anche perché uno normale li avrebbe frenato mentre Marquez (a cui evidentemente non fregava nulla di finire la gara) si vede benissimo che alla fine prima di cadere va a dare una carenata a Rossi il quale poi allarga il piede e lo butta giù (forse gli ha toccato il freno)

Che dire, la penalizzazione a Rossi ci sta tutta, ma io sanzionerei anche Marquez con una gara di squalifica perché non si può lasciare un pazzo in pista che decide che lui vuole fare l'arbitro del mondiale, ne va della correttezza dello sport, un professionista corre per fare sempre il massimo non per decidere chi avvantaggiare e chi disturbare..purtroppo è ancora un bambino nella zucca..

Mi spiace anche per Lorenzo che secondo me nel fine settimana si era comportato bene e di certo di tutta sta faccenda non si era reso conto (ma quale complotto dai, è evidente che l'unico pazzo e Marquez, Lorenzo si è solo fatto le sue gare mica si sono messi d'accordo)..però nel dopo gara si è fatto un po' prendere da un attacco di biaggite (o Prostite per chi conosce la F1 bene) nel reclamare una punizione più pesante per l'avversario..se avesse visto la gara si renderebbe conto che Rossi è stato vergognosamente ostacolato da un avversario col solo intento di disturbarlo, cosa doveva fare, accettare di arrivare 4° e salutare il mondiale?..Dai su..

Secondo me Rossi deve chiamare Lorenzo e devono spiegarsi loro che sono persone normali..l'altro purtroppo ha un cervello minorato per ora e che gli vuoi dire?..

Peccato, era stato un bel mondiale, fossi in vale a fine anno saluterei la MotoGP e andrei in SBK


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Ottobre 2015)

.


----------



## Tobi (26 Ottobre 2015)

Onestamente Marquez soprattutto quando veniva superato da Rossi, lo attaccava in maniera troppo sporca, cercando piu volte il contatto per perdere l'equilibrio a Valentino, ma alla fine a cadere è stato lui. Non escludo che a Valencia possa fare un Kamikaze su Rossi e addio mondiale


----------



## cremone (27 Ottobre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Onestamente Marquez soprattutto quando veniva superato da Rossi, lo attaccava in maniera troppo sporca, cercando piu volte il contatto per perdere l'equilibrio a Valentino, ma alla fine a cadere è stato lui. Non escludo che a Valencia possa fare un Kamikaze su Rossi e addio mondiale


Rossi partirà ultimo quindi dubito che si troveranno di nuovo faccia a faccia


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> perché si basa su numeri e quindi non è contestabile.



Infatti la Yamaha-Movistar ha fatto ricorso e se controlleranno tutti i tempi e intertempi, e magari la telemetria, non potranno che sanzionare pesantemente Marquez escludendolo per diverse gare (si meriterebbe un anno ma non lo faranno mai).
A Rossi potrebbe essere magari non annullata ma ridotta la sanzione, ovvero meno di 3 punti sulla licenza.
Perchè deve partire dall'ultima posizione avendo raggiunto 4 punti: 3 presi a Sepang e 1 che aveva già per aver ostacolato Lorenzo (cosa incredibile dato che Lorenzo aveva fatto la pole in quell'occasione)


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Ottobre 2015)

*SE* quello che descrive reggiani è vero (però ha dato dati oggettivi ed inequivocabili) bisogna iniziare a pensare che in questa squallida faccenda Lorenzo abbia accettato di buon grado l'aiuto del rivale e sarebbe vergognoso...
Sinceramente non capisco il senso, Lorenzo sul passo era più veloce di vale, aveva così paura del corpo a corpo?

Certo che con questa sceneggiata ormai smascherata al mondo MM si è reso un ridicolo fallito in vita...che figuraccia...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Ottobre 2015)

Reggiani non è certo uno di parte. Se ne andò da mediaset per l'eccessivo tifo pro rossi per dire. 

Comunque la cosa sta prendendo proporzioni enormi. I giornali italiani dopo manco mezzo secondo erano tutti a crocifiggere Rossi, tempo di analizzare freddamente le cose ed è cambiata totalmente l'orientamento mediatico della vicenda. Credo sia merito anche degli spettatori di tutto il mondo che fin da subito hanno dato del pirla a Marquez.

Ovunque si guarda c'è tipo l'80% della gente che ce l'ha a morte con Marquez e Lorenzo. Forse solo in Spagna non c'è il plebiscito, ma anche li potrebbe esserci la sorpresa, e potrebbero essere solo i media in realtà schierati.

Sti pagliaccetti non avevano fatto i conti col mito di Valentino, pensavano di farla franca.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Un'analisi di Loris Reggiani molto interessante, che invito tutti a leggere, anche perché si basa su numeri e quindi non è contestabile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Tutti illuminati e razionalisti quando si parla di religione e poi vi dimostrate superstiziosi come nel Medioevo
> 
> E comunque la storia più bella sarebbe col trionfo nell'ultima gara



ECCALLA' , Preb se si parla di MotoMondiale sei peggio del gatto nero... 

specializzati sull Inter per cortesia lascia perdere gli altri sport


----------



## Snake (27 Ottobre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io non ho parole...leggete giusto il pezzo in grassetto. [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]



tu leggi il risultato della gara, Marquez su Lorenzo e mondiale ancora in vita, se Marquez tutto questo lo fa per far perdere il mondiale a Rossi non è stata proprio brillante l'idea di sorpassare Lorenzo. Cristo che seghe mentali che vi fate, è pazzesco, a posteriori son tutti bravi a farsi i film, in effetti poi non s'è mai visto uno che vince gare facendo l'ultimo giro a bomba, chiedilo a Stoner o allo stesso Rossi. Tra l'altro io ricordo che è stato proprio Marquez a chiudere il buco su Lorenzo quando aveva quei 2-3 secondi di vantaggio, se Marquez voleva fare il bastar... faceva come ha fatto domenica scorsa, odio ripetermi ma sveglia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> tu leggi il risultato della gara, Marquez su Lorenzo e mondiale ancora in vita, se Marquez tutto questo lo fa per far perdere il mondiale a Rossi non è stata proprio brillante l'idea di sorpassare Lorenzo. Cristo che seghe mentali che vi fate, è pazzesco, a posteriori son tutti bravi a farsi i film, in effetti poi non s'è mai visto uno che vince gare facendo l'ultimo giro a bomba, chiedilo a Stoner o allo stesso Rossi. Tra l'altro io ricordo che è stato proprio Marquez a chiudere il buco su Lorenzo quando aveva quei 2-3 secondi di vantaggio, se Marquez voleva fare il bastar... faceva come ha fatto domenica scorsa, odio ripetermi ma sveglia.



Odio pensare da complottista, ma stando ai dati di Loris fa capire che è un piano tra i due no? Quindi sorpassarlo all'ultimo giro fa rendere tutto più credibile, per poi farlo cadere o farlo arrivare 4 in Malesia ed è un miracolo che Rossi non è caduto domenica con quelle 6-7 manovre di Marquez (vedeti il video per favore).


----------



## Snake (27 Ottobre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Odio pensare da complottista, ma stando ai dati di Loris fa capire che è un piano tra i due no? Quindi sorpassarlo all'ultimo giro fa rendere tutto più credibile, per poi farlo cadere o farlo arrivare 4 in Malesia ed è un miracolo che Rossi non è caduto domenica con quelle 6-7 manovre di Marquez (vedeti il video per favore).



se Lorenzo vince in Australia il mondiale era strafinito poi continua a pensarla come ti pare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> se Lorenzo vince in Australia il mondiale era strafinito poi continua a pensarla come ti pare.



Dubbi ne ho, ma a te non ti é venuto neanche un dubbio leggendo l'analisi di Loris?


----------



## Snake (27 Ottobre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Dubbi ne ho, ma a te non ti é venuto neanche un dubbio leggendo l'analisi di Loris?



Se avesse vinto Lorenzo poteva venirmi il dubbio


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Se avesse vinto Lorenzo poteva venirmi il dubbio



L'accordo poteva benissimo essere "se arrivo secondo tu puoi anche vincere". Perchè Iannone ere più competitivo delle dua yamaha così si doveva danneggiare anche lui: Lorenzo rischiava di arrivare quarto finendo a una ventina di punti di distacco con due gare al termine...
E in più si son creati l'alibi, avendo altre due gare da truccare.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Novembre 2015)

Ha presentato ricorso al Tribunale Arbitrale di Losanna


----------



## Arrigo4ever (1 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> tu leggi il risultato della gara, Marquez su Lorenzo e mondiale ancora in vita, se Marquez tutto questo lo fa per far perdere il mondiale a Rossi non è stata proprio brillante l'idea di sorpassare Lorenzo. Cristo che seghe mentali che vi fate, è pazzesco, a posteriori son tutti bravi a farsi i film, in effetti poi non s'è mai visto uno che vince gare facendo l'ultimo giro a bomba, chiedilo a Stoner o allo stesso Rossi. Tra l'altro io ricordo che è stato proprio Marquez a chiudere il buco su Lorenzo quando aveva quei 2-3 secondi di vantaggio, se Marquez voleva fare il bastar... faceva come ha fatto domenica scorsa, odio ripetermi ma sveglia.





Snake ha scritto:


> se Lorenzo vince in Australia il mondiale era strafinito poi continua a pensarla come ti pare.



Concordo in pieno, ma bisogna capire che c'è in giro gente che pur di trovare il complotto anti Rossi 

sarebbe disposta a dire che due più due fa cinque........


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Novembre 2015)

Lo metto anche qua. Video interessante sulla vicenda, anche perché è un programma spagnolo, cioè se viene ammesso così chiaramente pure qua la condotta di marquez. Analisi molto pacata tra l'altro


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Novembre 2015)

Ormai c'è un'unanimità d'opinione, un movimento, volto a salvare la sportività nel motociclismo.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2016)

È ancora il numero 1. Seconda vittoria stagionale 2016 nel GP di Catalogna.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2016)

Rossi c'è! Ahahahahahahahhaahh


----------



## Tic (26 Giugno 2016)

Ma che cacchio aveva da spingere... 25 punti buttati qua e al Mugello.....


----------



## Tobi (6 Settembre 2016)

50 punti sono tanti, questo mondiale se lo sta un pò mangiando lui, a me sembra piu forte dell'anno scorso, ma tra cadute, motore out e cambio gomme ha cannato una stagione che poteva essere trionfale. Marquez deve cadere almeno una volta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Settembre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> 50 punti sono tanti, questo mondiale se lo sta un pò mangiando lui, a me sembra piu forte dell'anno scorso, ma tra cadute, motore out e cambio gomme ha cannato una stagione che poteva essere trionfale. Marquez deve cadere almeno una volta



Si, quest'anno l'ha buttato via lui. Che poi sarebbe bastato che il motore non esplodesse al Mugello per avere comunque chance reali per il mondiale. D'altronde ci sta pure, dopo la roba dell'anno scorso era impensabile che rimanesse totalmente sereno a livello di psiche. Peccato davvero, questo è l'ultimo anno dove poteva sperare di vincere ancora.

Ora come ora Marquez deve cadere almeno una volta solo per sperare in qualcosa, ma anche così sarebbe dura lo stesso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Settembre 2016)

E' meraviglioso non vedere tutti quei post la domenica su facebook, dove siete tutti?




Marquez mostro, pure con la spalla saccagnata come direbbe Alongi.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ottima gara, è campione (Marquez)


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ottima gara, è campione (Marquez)



È anche quest'anno si vince l'anno prossimo, bravo scivolino 

Tra l'altro stavolta impresa, perdere con la moto migliore


----------



## Tic (19 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È anche quest'anno si vince l'anno prossimo, bravo scivolino
> 
> Tra l'altro stavolta impresa, perdere con la moto migliore



infatti le Yamaha non vincono una gara da Giugno


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Ottobre 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> infatti le Yamaha non vincono una gara da Giugno



Eh, bravo Valentino infatti


Lorenzo ha mollato tutto da tempo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2017)

Rossi in testa al mondiale dopo tre gare (ma ancora a secco di vittorie)

Rossi è un genio, incredibile come colmi la mancanza di velocità (ci mancherebbe che a 38 anni tenesse il ritmo dei migliori che hanno 15 anni in meno...) con un talento e un'intelligenza incredibili

Mondiale quasi impossibile ma di certo ci proverà fino alla fine (del resto sono tre anni che bene o male chiude il mondiale secondo in classifica alla faccia di chi lo critica)


----------



## Tic (24 Aprile 2017)

Assurda la penalità che gli hanno dato, considerato che Marquez fece lo stesso l'anno scorso a Silverstone e non fu penalizzato


----------



## pazzomania (14 Novembre 2021)

Grazie di tutto Valentino Rossi, può piacere o non piacere, ma è stato e sarà per sempre una fottuta LEGGENDA!


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Novembre 2021)

Ho pianto.
Ciao Vale!


----------



## Swaitak (14 Novembre 2021)

Doppio colpo al cuore per me ,prima Cairoli poi Valentino .ho l'occhio lucido


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (14 Novembre 2021)

Riceverò critiche, ma personalmente non sono mai riuscito a tifare per Rossi: mai piaciuto dal lato umano. Al contrario, invece, Cairoli, che ho sempre stimato.


----------



## Viulento (14 Novembre 2021)

Si ritira la motogp.


----------



## Maravich49 (14 Novembre 2021)

Ho pianto come un matto.


----------



## kekkopot (14 Novembre 2021)

Giornata triste, ma secondo me questa giornata sarebbe dovuta arrivare un pò di tempo fà.
Personalmente, ai miei occhi, ha perso un pò il fascino della leggenda invincibile con le ultime annate imbarazzanti.
Nel suo periodo migliore, è stato comunque il pilota di motogp più forte che abbia mai visto ad oggi.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Novembre 2021)

Grazie.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Novembre 2021)

Un altro fuoriclasse che si ritira..lo sport sempre più povero di leggende.. Grazie Vale


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Novembre 2021)

2 superfuoriclasse che si ritirano. rimane ben poco in giro adesso.
anzi, non rimane proprio niente ne italiano ne straniero, perchè considero federer ormai ritirato da tempo. il resto è nullità.

rossi è stato davvero un mito al di la dei 9 mondiali.
per quello che ha fatto in una disciplina secondaria che è diventata per anni un must della domenica, forse il miglior sportivo di sempre o comunque insieme ai più grandi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

Grazie Vale di Tutto !
Ora sarebbe bello sentirti commentare le gare della MotoGP magari non sempre ma come ospite sicuramente! visto che non so se ora ti occuperai di rally o cose simili..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 2 superfuoriclasse che si ritirano. rimane ben poco in giro adesso.
> anzi, non rimane proprio niente ne italiano ne straniero, perchè considero federer ormai ritirato da tempo. il resto è nullità.
> 
> rossi è stato davvero un mito al di la dei 9 mondiali.
> per quello che ha fatto in una disciplina secondaria che è diventata per anni un must della domenica, forse il miglior sportivo di sempre o comunque insieme ai più grandi.


Dopo quella pagliacciata per me saranno lo stesso 10 i mondiali.. come sono 0 gli 9 titoli della Rubentus


----------



## ilPresidente (14 Novembre 2021)

Bravo. Bravissimo. Per anni un fuoriclasse inarrivabile.

ha regalato emozioni a kg ed esaltato uno sport che grazie a lui é diventato planetario e ricchissimo

ha sbagliato i tempi del ritiro imho

lo aspetto in altra veste nelle corse


----------



## danjr (14 Novembre 2021)

Un mito


----------



## Goro (14 Novembre 2021)

Oltre le vittorie, il suo grande merito è stato essere personaggio quando ancora farlo nell'era social non era così preponderante e così ha avvicinato milioni di italiani. Lui era genuino ai tempi, dalle polemiche con gli avversari alle esultanze mezze irriverenti a fine corse, e dieci anni fa sembrava qualcosa di incredibile; oggi chiunque fa sceneggiate preparate per i social il 90% delle volte. Poi Simoncelli avrebbe preso alla grande questa eredità, visto il bene che sapeva farsi volere ma purtroppo se ne è andato in quel modo brusco.


----------



## Route66 (15 Novembre 2021)

Grazie Vale per questi anni indimenticabili, leggendari.
Non ho condiviso per nulla questo tuo rimanere aggrappato al sogno negli ultimi due anni facendo figure pessime correndo contro ragazzini che potevano essere tuoi figli e che ti sfrecciavano via alla partenza per rivederli solo a gara conclusa.
Non so perchè tu lo abbia fatto, non penso per i soldi, ma cmq va bene cosi...ti perdono tutto (tranne il fatto di essere interista....).
Adesso ti ripongo nei miei ricordi sportivi più cari che ho avuto la fortuna di vivere in prima persona partendo dal mondiale '82, dal grande Milan dell'era Berlusca, Ayrton Senna, Tomba, Pantani e altri ancora.
In bocca al lupo per le tue nuove avventure.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

un altro idolo dell'infanzia che lascia. La sua "last dance" domenica è stata emozionante, e l'ha fatta con il sorriso e l'allegria che l'hanno contraddistinto in questi venti anni. Rimarrai nella storia.


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Novembre 2021)

Semplicemente leggendario, la storia ricorderà una Motogp prima di Rossi e una dopo, non ricordo a memoria sportivi che abbiano al di la della propria carriera inciso in maniera così totale nel rivoluzionare completamente uno sport.. unico.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Semplicemente leggendario, la storia ricorderà una Motogp prima di Rossi e una dopo, non ricordo a memoria sportivi che abbiano al di la della propria carriera inciso in maniera così totale nel rivoluzionare completamente uno sport.. unico.


Per me il motociclismo tornerà uno sport di nicchia come lo era prima.

Forse non cosi tanto, ma ci siamo capiti

Persino mia nonna, che il plurale di "moto" lo diceva "moti", voleva sempre sapere come era andato Valentino.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> un altro idolo dell'infanzia che lascia. La sua "last dance" domenica è stata emozionante, e l'ha fatta con il sorriso e l'allegria che l'hanno contraddistinto in questi venti anni. Rimarrai nella storia.


Stamo ad invecchià --)


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Novembre 2021)

È stato il mio idolo indiscusso quando ero piccolo, avevo anche la maglia di Vale. Poi da quando andò in Ducati iniziò a starmi sulle palle a livelli assurdi. Non mi è più stato simpatico dopo l'esperienza in Rossa su 2 ruote. Però devo dire che mi fa strano pensare alla MotoGp senza Vale, anche se va detto che per un vero appassionato di moto, Rossi non ha di certo inventato la Moto.
La MotoGp era un grandissimo sport anche prima di Vale e lo sarà anche dopo lui.
Ha perso un personaggio, un uomo marketing, un campione, questo è sicuro, ma la vita va avanti in ogni caso. Arriverà un'altro a far scaldare i cuori di tutti quanti.

P.S: Mi viene in mente Marquez, che è un fenomeno pazzesco. Non è personaggio come Vale, ma in moto fa paura. Spero ritorni al top della sua forma.


----------

